# Kidding watch,  Mine and Sassys first, YAY she finally 'em, Pics



## farmerJohn (Feb 7, 2011)

Well this is mine and my little girl Sassys first time kidding, her udders are FULLLLLLL, and she had a little discharge this morning, but a skunk has decided to move into the kidding pen, so i had to load her and her brother, Bucky (a wether) to my grandpas barn, GRRRRRRRRRRRR, he had a kidding pen still set up from last spring. Im so nervous.


----------



## elevan (Feb 7, 2011)

Yay! Welcome to the wait!


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 7, 2011)

I hope everything goes well for you. That's funny about the skunk! 

What kind of goat is Sassy?


----------



## farmerJohn (Feb 7, 2011)

Shes an African Pygmy Fainting cross, her and her brother, are non fainters   she is bred to a full blood Fainter, so im hoping for fainting doe babies


----------



## farmerJohn (Feb 8, 2011)

Well shes a liar goat, checked her this morning, and no discharge, and i swear her udder bag has shrunk, GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR, but weve got another snow comming in, so im sure shes gunna wait for that to fall to have it, so i strung a heat lamp up in her kidding pen so if im at work, that new baby wont freeze


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 8, 2011)

Good luck. You will have to post pictures when she kids.


----------



## lilhill (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes, they do love to make us wait.    Good luck when she finally decides to kid.


----------



## farmerJohn (Feb 8, 2011)

Well, no kids today, and im ok with that, its 9 degrees outside, not counting wind chill, BRRRRRRRRRRR, talk about bitter, but my poor girl, i checked on her a couple minutes ago, shes almost 3 feet wide laying down, im really hoping its just twins at most in there, 2 little doelings, thats what i want


----------



## freemotion (Feb 8, 2011)

You do know about the Doe Code of Honor, don't you?  Shhhh, don't talk like that, she'll hear you and keep her legs crossed for another month, then squeeze out one little buckling!


----------



## farmerJohn (Feb 8, 2011)

oh good god no, i cant take another month of this, especially not for one buckling, and if its one, its not little, its a monster


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 9, 2011)

Best of luck to you....but never let 'em know you want a girl, or say, "I think she's close"...that's a sure-fire way to get them to hang on for days and spit out boys.


----------



## farmerJohn (Feb 13, 2011)

Well i have decided, Sassy is a great big liar, no babies yet


----------



## farmerJohn (Feb 18, 2011)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sassy has finally had her babies, a boy and a girl, no names yet, here are a few pics i snapped today. 







[/img]

Sassy the day before, poor girl was so big she could barely get up






[/img]

The boy, he fell and got stuck in a feed pan, hehe, i had to help him out






[/img]

All three, hey bubba i finally figured out how this nursing thing works






[/img]

The boy in the front the girl in the back, shes camera shy, didnt get any good pics of her, ill try again tomorow


----------



## farmerJohn (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, wouldnt you know, was working all day around the barn, and she waited till i went to work. Grandma just happened to look out the window and saw a baby standing by the fence, so her and grandpa ran outside, and there was a second one by her she was trying to nudge away. Not violently, just like hey quit bothering me. So they called me, i drove like a mad man trying to get there. 

I told them to wipe her down with a towel and then wipe them, i heard it helps put her scent on them, well Sassy has always been really gentle so grandma knocked her on her side and rubbed the babies on her, apparently it worked she took to them right after that, like Hey these are my babies, i get this now. 

So YAY, no bottle feeding for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neenegoat (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats! There adorable! I have a couple of pygmy crosses too, also boer goats. We just finished up our kidding season here. Enjoy the momma and her babies.
Neenegoat


----------



## ALEXthegoat (Feb 19, 2011)

there so adorable!!  my goat is a pygmy and she's going to pop soon. there so cuttttteee!


----------



## scrambledmess (Feb 19, 2011)

Adorable!!!  Congrats!


----------



## BellLisaMo (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh my goodness they are soooooo cute!!!!


----------



## dkluzier (Feb 20, 2011)

Very adorable kids!  Congratulations


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 20, 2011)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## helmstead (Feb 20, 2011)

Congrats!  They're too cute!


----------

